# CDC Director Has Covid



## win231 (Oct 22, 2022)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...alth-vaccine&usg=AOvVaw0_fGCALroOvByfYAtPS1_B


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Oct 22, 2022)

win231 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjf7YbxrvT6AhXiLkQIHXDZDowQvOMEKAB6BAgIEAE&url=https://wchstv.com/news/nation-world/cdc-director-tests-positive-for-covid-19-agency-says-dr-rochelle-walensky-centers-for-disease-control-and-prevention-coronavirus-pandemic-isolations-symptoms-cough-cold-fever-sore-throat-health-vaccine&usg=AOvVaw0_fGCALroOvByfYAtPS1_B


there is a god


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 22, 2022)

Numerically unlikely. The shot is 95% effective. They said so on tv.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 22, 2022)

Hundreds of people contract the virus even with shots and boosters.  Usually there are mild symptoms and a person recovers quickly, no hospital time.  Simply isolate five days, test negative, and life resumes nicely.  Not a big deal when you pay attention and update your boosters as needed.

Even our president and his wife were unlucky enough to contract it.  And they did the isolation,  recovered nicely.  It will be a part of our lives for a long time.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 22, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> Numerically unlikely. The shot is 95% effective. They said so on tv.


The shots don't  guarantee you won't get covid.   It is given to protect against severity.  Not comparing to the flu, but the results of a yearly flu shot lessen the severity should you come down with the flu.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 22, 2022)

Apparently, her symptoms are mild, and she is working from home for a few days.  This seems to be the norm for those who are vaccinated....just take it easy for a few days....as opposed to the unvaccinated, who often wind up in the hospital or morgue.


----------



## win231 (Oct 22, 2022)

Right Now said:


> The shots don't  guarantee you won't get covid.   It is given to protect against severity.  Not comparing to the flu, but the results of a yearly flu shot lessen the severity should you come down with the flu.


That's what they want us to believe.  If they didn't say that, they wouldn't sell any vaccines - people would say, "Why bother; it doesn't protect."
They used to say the same thing about flu shots, BUT ONLY AFTER people noted that the shot didn't work; people got the flu anyway & they lost interest in it.  That results in crates of vaccines that have to be thrown away - "cash in the trash."
Funny how I'm not vaccinated, I either never had it or.....as you say.....I mistook it for a cold & had the same "mild" symptoms as others who were vaccinated.  I only do what I know works.  That's why I've never had a flu shot, either.  I had the flu 40 years ago  & never since.  
Perhaps genuine immunity comes from acquiring Covid & recovering.
The only people I know who were severely ill with Covid were vaccinated.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 22, 2022)

win231 said:


> That's what they want us to believe.  If they didn't say that, they wouldn't sell any vaccines - people would say, "Why bother; it doesn't protect."
> They used to say the same thing about flu shots, BUT ONLY AFTER people noted that the shot didn't work; people got the flu anyway & they lost interest in it.  That results in crates of vaccines that have to be thrown away - "cash in the trash."
> Funny how I'm not vaccinated, I either never had it or.....as you say.....I mistook it for a cold & had the same "mild" symptoms as others who were vaccinated.  I only do what I know works.  That's why I've never had a flu shot, either.  I had the flu 40 years ago  & never since.
> Perhaps genuine immunity comes from acquiring Covid & recovering.
> The only people I know who were severely ill with Covid were vaccinated.


I am glad to hear you have stayed relatively healthy through this. 
Our opinions about this are different, I rely on definite science, and don't twist or speculate what those with decades of experience have used to keep us safe. I, too, have stayed healthy.  I attribute it to my shots and boosters, and recommendations from the experts in their field.
I will add I haven't spent one cent on any vaccines,  nor on any covid testing kits.  CDC nor the government has not benefitted from this crisis.


----------



## win231 (Oct 22, 2022)

Right Now said:


> I am glad to hear you have stayed relatively healthy through this.
> Our opinions about this are different, I rely on definite science, and don't twist or speculate what those with decades of experience have used to keep us safe. I, too, have stayed healthy.  I attribute it to my shots and boosters, and recommendations from the experts in their field.
> I will add I haven't spent one cent on any vaccines,  nor on any covid testing kits.  CDC nor the government has not benefitted from this crisis.


The profit for Covid doesn't come from consumers; it comes from Medicare payments for tests & vaccines.  The people who profit don't care where the money comes from; as long as it comes to them.  The exaggerated mortality rates are needed for fear - which generates profit.  
BTW, last year, I was in the ER to have an unrelated issue checked.  I was asked if I was vaccinated for Covid.  I said, "No."  No one was concerned. And I was tested for Covid twice - both blood and the nose thing.  Both negative.


----------



## win231 (Oct 22, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Apparently, her symptoms are mild, and she is working from home for a few days.  This seems to be the norm for those who are vaccinated....just take it easy for a few days....as opposed to the unvaccinated, who often wind up in the hospital or morgue.


Yup, I've been 'a knockin' on that morgue door for 3 years.  They just keep tellin' me, "Get lost."
Such rejection!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2022)

Right Now said:


> The shots don't  guarantee you won't get covid.   It is given to protect against severity.  Not comparing to the flu, but the results of a yearly flu shot lessen the severity should you come down with the flu.


All very true.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 23, 2022)

win231 said:


> The exaggerated mortality rates are needed for fear - which generates profit.


Gee, I thought for a second you were going to put profit into the pockets of the morticians and crematorium owners who didn't really bury all of the remains of those whose death was highly exaggerated.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 23, 2022)

Hoping/praying for a full and speedy recovery for Dr. Walensky.


----------



## win231 (Oct 23, 2022)

I also hope Dr. Walensky recovers.
I don't wish illness on anyone just because I don't agree with them _- unlike some vaccinated people here, who *DO* wish illness on those who choose not to get vaccinated._


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Oct 23, 2022)

http://therealanthonyfaucimovie.com/trailer/


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> The profit for Covid doesn't come from consumers; it comes from Medicare payments for tests & vaccines.  The people who profit don't care where the money comes from; as long as it comes to them.  The exaggerated mortality rates are needed for fear - which generates profit.
> BTW, last year, I was in the ER to have an unrelated issue checked.  I was asked if I was vaccinated for Covid.  I said, "No."  No one was concerned. And I was tested for Covid twice - both blood and the nose thing.  Both negative.


My information is strictly anecdotal but early on in the pandemic two unvaccinated greeters at my church got Covid and died within the week. On Friday I attended a senior luncheon at the church. Of the six people at my table, I was the only one who has not had Covid. They had all been vaccinated, had mild cases and looked pretty good.

I think it is healthy to be skeptical of the drug industry, but we shouldn't ignore all the evidence.




 Reactions:John cycling
4dasenior luncheon


----------

